# Parts Express Presents - Dayton Audio Concert Car Showdown - MECA 2x - May 5th, 2018



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the first of three shows that will be hosted at Parts Express for Dayton Audio.

This is a MECA 2x show that will have a judge dedicated to verification and install judging, and another judge for SQ.

https://www.facebook.com/events/322612351592355


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Alright! It's looking like we have our judges picked out for this event.

To make the judging as problem-free as possible, we will be using a 2 judge system at this show. We also have a mystery SQ judge coming from out of the country to judge!

Derek Jackson will be verifying the vehicles for sound quality and judging install/RTA. The mystery judge will handle the sound quality judging.

Hope to see you all at this show!


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

We had a scheduling conflict occur for the judge team, so we will now have a different SQ judge at the show.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Getting closer!


----------

